# [mausetot] Bluetooth-Maus läst sich nicht paaren....

## uhai

Hallo,

zu Testzwecken habe ich eine vertical mouse von Evoulent geliehen bekommen.... und meine Kiste mit Bluetooth nachgerüstet nach diesen Anleitungen:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Bluetooth

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Bluetooth_input_devices

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Udev#Rules

danach noch blueman installiert...

Bluetooth wird erkannt, auch der USB-Stick - aber die mouse kann ich nicht pairen, device wird nicht mehr erkannt...

```
/home/uhai # bluetoothctl

Agent registered

[CHG] Controller 00:1B:DC:02:51:AC Pairable: yes

[bluetooth]# list

Controller 00:1B:DC:02:51:AC After8 [default]

[bluetooth]# show 00:1B:DC:02:51:AC

Controller 00:1B:DC:02:51:AC (public)

        Name: After8

        Alias: After8

        Class: 0x00000104

        Powered: yes

        Discoverable: yes

        DiscoverableTimeout: 0x00000000

        Pairable: yes

        UUID: PnP Information           (00001200-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

        UUID: A/V Remote Control Target (0000110c-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

        UUID: A/V Remote Control        (0000110e-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

        Modalias: usb:v1D6Bp0246d053E

        Discovering: no

[bluetooth]# select 00:1B:DC:02:51:AC

[bluetooth]# power on

Changing power on succeeded

[bluetooth]# agent on 

Agent is already registered

[bluetooth]# default-agent 

Default agent request successful

[bluetooth]# discoverable on 

Changing discoverable on succeeded

[bluetooth]# pairable on 

Changing pairable on succeeded

[bluetooth]# scan on

Discovery started

[CHG] Controller 00:1B:DC:02:51:AC Discovering: yes

[bluetooth]# devices

[bluetooth]# devices

[bluetooth]# devices

[bluetooth]# devices

[bluetooth]# 

```

Was mache ich falsch?

 uhaiLast edited by uhai on Wed Feb 23, 2022 7:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

 *Quote:*   

> Bluetooth-Maus läst sich nicht paaren

 

Hast dus schon mal mit Pheromonen probiert?  :Smile: 

Aber Spaß beiseite, allzu viel ahnung hab ich nicht von Bluetooth, aber das log, das du gepostet hast sieht so aus, als ob kein anderes bluetooth gerät gefunden wird, das was da vor kommt scheint der BT Controller deines Rechners zu sein.

Manche BT Geräte muss man erst durch einen Knopfdruck in den Pairing mode bringen. Gibts das bei deiner Maus/hast du das gemacht?

----------

## uhai

Was da gefunden wird ist meiner Ansicht nach der Buetooth-USB-Stick der Maus. Mein Rechner hat (glaube ich) kein eigenes Bluetooth.

die Maus habe ich gedrückt und massiert, paart sich immer noch nicht... eine speziellen Paarungsschalter konnte ich nicht finden...  :Wink: 

uhai

----------

## Christian99

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Buetooth-USB-Stick der Maus

 

hm, wenn es eine Bluetooth maus ist, sollte die maus keinen "eigenen" usb stick haben. Dann ist der stick ein BT controller.

Wenn stick und maus tatsächlich irgendwie zusammen gehören ist es eher kein Bluetooth.

Welche Maus ist es denn genau (Modell)?

----------

## Banana

 *Quote:*   

> Buetooth-USB-Stick der Maus

 

Ich habe ein Headset das auch bluetooth kann und bei dem auch ein USB-stick dabei ist. Da mein PC kein Bluetooth hat, verwende ich den USB Stick. Da brauche ich keine bluetooth Optionen im Kernel oder sonstiges was bluetooth betrifft.

Musste nur schauen was bei dmesg -w rauskommt damit der USB-Stick funktionert.

----------

## Christian99

 *Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich habe ein Headset das auch bluetooth kann und bei dem auch ein USB-stick dabei ist. 

 

Interessant, hab ich noch nicht gesehen, dass da dann noch ein Empfänger mit bei ist.

Ist das dann ein normaler BT stick, oder meldet der sich dann als USB headset an?

Wenn das bei uhais Maus auch so ist, dann spielt da bluetooth gar keine Rolle.

@uhai wie sieht denn der usb-stick in lsusb -v aus?

----------

## Banana

```
[    0.952918] usb 1-5: New USB device found, idVendor=0b0e, idProduct=245e, bcdDevice= 1.82

[    0.954543] usb 1-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    0.956161] usb 1-5: Product: Jabra Link 370

[    0.957762] usb 1-5: SerialNumber: 70BF92735056

[    1.029174] input: Jabra Link 370 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-5/1-5:1.3/0003:0B0E:245E.0001/input/input9

[    1.082618] input: Jabra Link 370 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-5/1-5:1.3/0003:0B0E:245E.0001/input/input10

[    1.084575] input: Jabra Link 370 Consumer Control as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-5/1-5:1.3/0003:0B0E:245E.0001/input/input11

[    1.086566] input: Jabra Link 370 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-5/1-5:1.3/0003:0B0E:245E.0001/input/input12
```

Ich entnehme dem und dem Umstand das ich da kein bluetooth einstellen muss, das es sich damit als USB Headset anmeldet.

----------

## uhai

Sorry,

hier war viel zu tun und ich kam gar nicht mehr an meinen Rechner....

Maus ist mit Stick verkauft worden. Also gehört das zusammen.... Ob mein Board bluetooth kann, weiß ich nicht. Wie finde ich das heraus?

Das habe ich mit lsusb:

```

After8 /home/uhai # lsusb

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 152d:2338 JMicron Technology Corp. / JMicron USA Technology Corp. JM20337 Hi-Speed USB to SATA & PATA Combo Bridge

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 007 Device 003: ID 1a7c:0168 Evoluent VerticalMouse 3 Wireless

Bus 007 Device 002: ID 056a:0315 Wacom Co., Ltd PTH-651 [Intuos pro (M)]

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 058f:6364 Alcor Micro Corp. AU6477 Card Reader Controller

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 009 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 008 Device 004: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)

Bus 008 Device 003: ID 145f:01de Trust Trust Gaming Mouse

Bus 008 Device 002: ID 2109:3431 VIA Labs, Inc. Hub

Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

008/004 ist der Dongle, 007/003 die mouse. 008/003 ist meine Kabel-Maus.... 

zuerst die mouse:

```
lsusb -vs 007:003

Bus 007 Device 003: ID 1a7c:0168 Evoluent VerticalMouse 3 Wireless

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x1a7c Evoluent

  idProduct          0x0168 VerticalMouse 3 Wireless

  bcdDevice            4.01

  iManufacturer           1 HOLTEK

  iProduct                2 Evoluent VM3 Wireless

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength       0x0022

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xa0

      (Bus Powered)

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower              100mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         3 Human Interface Device

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Boot Interface Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol      2 Mouse

      iInterface              0 

        HID Device Descriptor:

          bLength                 9

          bDescriptorType        33

          bcdHID               1.11

          bCountryCode            0 Not supported

          bNumDescriptors         1

          bDescriptorType        34 Report

          wDescriptorLength      50

         Report Descriptors: 

           ** UNAVAILABLE **

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0008  1x 8 bytes

        bInterval              10

Device Status:     0x0000

  (Bus Powered)

```

der Dongle:

```
After8 /home/uhai # lsusb -vs 008:004

Bus 008 Device 004: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass          224 Wireless

  bDeviceSubClass         1 Radio Frequency

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Bluetooth

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0a12 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd

  idProduct          0x0001 Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)

  bcdDevice           31.64

  iManufacturer           0 

  iProduct                0 

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength       0x00b1

    bNumInterfaces          2

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0x80

      (Bus Powered)

    MaxPower              100mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           3

      bInterfaceClass       224 Wireless

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Radio Frequency

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Bluetooth

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0010  1x 16 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x02  EP 2 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       224 Wireless

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Radio Frequency

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Bluetooth

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0000  1x 0 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0000  1x 0 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       1

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       224 Wireless

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Radio Frequency

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Bluetooth

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0009  1x 9 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0009  1x 9 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       2

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       224 Wireless

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Radio Frequency

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Bluetooth

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0011  1x 17 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0011  1x 17 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       3

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       224 Wireless

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Radio Frequency

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Bluetooth

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0019  1x 25 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0019  1x 25 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       4

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       224 Wireless

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Radio Frequency

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Bluetooth

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0021  1x 33 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0021  1x 33 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       5

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       224 Wireless

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Radio Frequency

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Bluetooth

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x03  EP 3 OUT

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0031  1x 49 bytes

        bInterval               1

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0031  1x 49 bytes

        bInterval               1

Device Status:     0x0000

  (Bus Powered)

```

Eventuell sollte ich bluetotth wieder aus dem Kernel herausnehmen?

----------

## Banana

Ich würde nun erwarten das man die Kerneloptionen dazu nicht braucht da der USB Dongle das übernimmt. Kann aber auch falsch liegen. Daher kannste die Optionen im Kernel lassen. Sollte erstmal nicht stören.

Aber die mouse ist ja nun erkannt, oder?

----------

## Christian99

```
Bus 007 Device 003: ID 1a7c:0168 Evoluent VerticalMouse 3 Wireless

Bus 008 Device 004: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode) 

```

du hast sowohl einen Bluetooth dongle, als auch die Maus, das sieht für mich so aus, als ob du zusätzlich zu dem USB stick von der maus noch einen Bluetooth dongle hast.

Kannst du das bitte mal verifizieren, indem du den Maus usb stick abziehst?

Der maus usb stick meldet sich dann scheinbar direkt als maus, und dann geht es nicht über Bluetooth, d.h. die maus sollte einfach gehen ohne BT pairing.

Du musst BT auch nicht extra deaktiviern, das dürfte nicht stören.

----------

## uhai

du hast Recht, da war noch ein kurzer Bluetooth hinter einem Stecker auf der Rückseite versteckt:

```
lsusb

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 152d:2338 JMicron Technology Corp. / JMicron USA Technology Corp. JM20337 Hi-Speed USB to SATA & PATA Combo Bridge

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 007 Device 004: ID 1a7c:0168 Evoluent VerticalMouse 3 Wireless

Bus 007 Device 002: ID 056a:0315 Wacom Co., Ltd PTH-651 [Intuos pro (M)]

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 058f:6364 Alcor Micro Corp. AU6477 Card Reader Controller

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 009 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 008 Device 006: ID 145f:01de Trust Trust Gaming Mouse

Bus 008 Device 002: ID 2109:3431 VIA Labs, Inc. Hub

Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

aber die mouse reagiert immer noch nicht. Die USB-Kabelmaus kann aber nicht der Grund sein, oder?

dmesg sieht das so:

```
25446.980882] usb 8-1.2: USB disconnect, device number 4

[25447.158027] usb 8-1.2: new full-speed USB device number 5 using xhci_hcd

[25447.291455] usb 8-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=0a12, idProduct=0001, bcdDevice=31.64

[25447.291464] usb 8-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[25447.302692] Bluetooth: hci0: unexpected event for opcode 0x0000

[25449.028651] usb 8-1.1: USB disconnect, device number 3

[25452.869339] usb 8-1.2: USB disconnect, device number 5

[25455.794027] usb 8-1.1: new full-speed USB device number 6 using xhci_hcd

[25456.567027] usb 8-1.1: New USB device found, idVendor=145f, idProduct=01de, bcdDevice= 1.05

[25456.567036] usb 8-1.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[25456.567039] usb 8-1.1: Product: Trust Gaming Mouse

[25456.567042] usb 8-1.1: Manufacturer: Trust

[25456.577635] input: Trust Trust Gaming Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0/0000:02:00.0/usb8/8-1/8-1.1/8-1.1:1.0/0003:145F:01DE.0008/input/input23

[25456.578216] hid-generic 0003:145F:01DE.0008: input,hidraw3: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Trust Trust Gaming Mouse] on usb-0000:02:00.0-1.1/input0

[25456.588049] input: Trust Trust Gaming Mouse Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0/0000:02:00.0/usb8/8-1/8-1.1/8-1.1:1.1/0003:145F:01DE.0009/input/input24

[25456.640303] hid-generic 0003:145F:01DE.0009: input,hidraw4: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Trust Trust Gaming Mouse] on usb-0000:02:00.0-1.1/input1

[25456.790352] usb 7-3: USB disconnect, device number 3

[25458.784027] usb 7-3: new low-speed USB device number 4 using ohci-pci

[25458.953859] usb 7-3: New USB device found, idVendor=1a7c, idProduct=0168, bcdDevice= 4.01

[25458.953867] usb 7-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[25458.953871] usb 7-3: Product: Evoluent VM3 Wireless

[25458.953873] usb 7-3: Manufacturer: HOLTEK

[25458.963228] input: HOLTEK Evoluent VM3 Wireless as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/usb7/7-3/7-3:1.0/0003:1A7C:0168.000A/input/input25

[25458.963668] hid-generic 0003:1A7C:0168.000A: input,hidraw5: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [HOLTEK Evoluent VM3 Wireless] on usb-0000:00:16.0-3/input0

[25591.671567] usb 8-1.1: USB disconnect, device number 6

[25618.396067] usb 8-1.2: new full-speed USB device number 7 using xhci_hcd

[25619.173997] usb 8-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=145f, idProduct=01de, bcdDevice= 1.05

[25619.174006] usb 8-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[25619.174010] usb 8-1.2: Product: Trust Gaming Mouse

[25619.174012] usb 8-1.2: Manufacturer: Trust

[25619.186628] input: Trust Trust Gaming Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0/0000:02:00.0/usb8/8-1/8-1.2/8-1.2:1.0/0003:145F:01DE.000B/input/input26

[25619.187333] hid-generic 0003:145F:01DE.000B: input,hidraw3: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Trust Trust Gaming Mouse] on usb-0000:02:00.0-1.2/input0

[25619.197026] input: Trust Trust Gaming Mouse Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0/0000:02:00.0/usb8/8-1/8-1.2/8-1.2:1.1/0003:145F:01DE.000C/input/input27

[25619.248319] hid-generic 0003:145F:01DE.000C: input,hidraw4: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Trust Trust Gaming Mouse] on usb-0000:02:00.0-1.2/input1
```

----------

## Christian99

dmesg sieht eigentlich richtig aus.

mach mal 

```
hexdump /dev/input/mice
```

da sollte dann output kommen wenn du die maus bewegst. Kannst erst mal mit deiner Kabelmaus machen, dann siehst du, ob da was kommt, dann die Kabelmaus loslassen, und die andere bewegen.

----------

## uhai

Kabelmaus geht, die andere nicht....

----------

## Christian99

aha....

wieviele mouse* devices hast du denn in /dev/input? 

```
ls /dev/input/mouse*
```

der kernel erkennt die maus ja als maus, also sollten da 2 mäuse sein. (oder mehr, falls du noch ein touchpad o.ä hast, aber davon hat man ja in den lsusb ausgaben nichts gesehen)

wenn da nur eine Maus ist, dann wäre es ein linux problem, ich wüsste aber an der stelle nicht weiter, der kernel erkennt das Gerät ja als maus, und die /dev/input devices sind der niedrigste level, auf dem man vom userspace da ran kommt, afaik.

wenn ein device für die maus da ist, dann würde ich fast vermuten, dass "vor" dem kernel was nicht passt. sprich mit der maus selber. Evtl hat die maus keine Verbindung zu ihrem stick, aber da das keine BT verbindung ist, soweit ich das verstehe, ist das dann herstellerabhängig. Du meintest am Anfang, dass es eine BT maus sei, wenn die Maus tatsächlich auch BT unterstützt wäre es möglich das mal auszuprobieren, da du ja noch einen BT dongle gefunden hast. aber da müsstest du auch rausfinden, ob man die maus irgendwie auf BT umschalten kann/muss. Ich hab mal auf der Hertstellerseite gescaut, da gibts die VM3 zwar nicht mehr, aber bei der aktuellen Version VM4 ist kein wort von BT erwähnt, also geht das vermutlich nicht.

----------

## uhai

Ich wusste gar nicht, wieviele Mäuse ich habe:

```
 ls /dev/input/mouse*

/dev/input/mouse0  /dev/input/mouse1  /dev/input/mouse2  /dev/input/mouse3

```

Mein Wacom Tablet hat touch, damit hätte ich dann eine zuviel.... Kann ich irgendwie testen, welche Maus was ist?

uhai

----------

## Banana

einfach ein cat auf ein input machen und dann siehst du komische Zeichen.

Somit kannst du dann ausprobieren bei welchem Gerät welcher Input anspricht.

----------

## Christian99

 *Banana wrote:*   

> einfach ein cat auf ein input machen und dann siehst du komische Zeichen.
> 
> Somit kannst du dann ausprobieren bei welchem Gerät welcher Input anspricht.

 

cat ist nicht so gut, da die devices binary daten schicken, kann man sich damit das terminal kaputt machen, deswegen sollte man es mit irgendwas filtern, z.B. hexdump

man kann auch mit 

```
xinput list
```

 eine Liste der xinput devices anzeigen lassen mit einem human radable namen, wahrscheinlich kann man das auch irgendwie über die device nodes rausfinden, aber mit xinput geht's am einfachsten, glaub ich.

----------

## uhai

xinput list gibt mir das hier.

 xinput list

⎡ Virtual core pointer                          id=2    [master pointer  (3)]

⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ Trust Trust Gaming Mouse                  id=8    [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ Trust Trust Gaming Mouse Keyboard         id=9    [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ Wacom Intuos Pro M Pen stylus             id=10   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ Wacom Intuos Pro M Pad pad                id=11   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ Wacom Intuos Pro M Finger touch           id=12   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ Wacom Intuos Pro M Pen eraser             id=15   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ Wacom Intuos Pro M Pen cursor             id=16   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎣ Virtual core keyboard                         id=3    [master keyboard (2)]

    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard               id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Power Button                              id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Power Button                              id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard              id=13   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Trust Trust Gaming Mouse Keyboard         id=14   [slave  keyboard (3)]

[/code]

```
 ls /dev/input/by-id

usb-Trust_Trust_Gaming_Mouse-event-mouse     usb-Trust_Trust_Gaming_Mouse-mouse              usb-Wacom_Co._Ltd._Intuos5_touch_M-if01-event-mouse  usb-Wacom_Co._Ltd._Intuos5_touch_M-mouse

usb-Trust_Trust_Gaming_Mouse-if01-event-kbd  usb-Wacom_Co._Ltd._Intuos5_touch_M-event-mouse  usb-Wacom_Co._Ltd._Intuos5_touch_M-if01-mouse

```

Jedenfalls ist die Evoluent-Maus nicht dabei....

uhai

----------

## Banana

 *Quote:*   

> cat ist nicht so gut, da die devices binary daten schicken, kann man sich damit das terminal kaputt machen, deswegen sollte man es mit irgendwas filtern, z.B. hexdump

 

ja, ist aber ein schneller und einfacher Weg das herauszufinden denn da kommen nur "Daten" wenn man das Eingabegerät verwendet. Bisher ist mir dabei noch nichts kaputt gegangen.

Wenn man eh im DE ist einfach ein extra Terminal aufmachen und gut ist.

----------

## Christian99

@uhai:

starte doch bitte mal 

```
udevadm monitor
```

 und während das läuft steck den usb stick der maus an.

Das sollte dann output erzeugen, und den poste mal bitte.

----------

## uhai

sieht nach Maus aus:

```
After8 /home/uhai # udevadm monitor

monitor will print the received events for:

UDEV - the event which udev sends out after rule processing

KERNEL - the kernel uevent

KERNEL[8541.653349] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/usb4/4-5 (usb)

KERNEL[8541.654930] change   /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/usb4/4-5 (usb)

KERNEL[8541.655076] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/usb4/4-5/4-5:1.0 (usb)

KERNEL[8541.662113] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/usb4/4-5/4-5:1.0/0003:1A7C:0168.0007 (hid)

KERNEL[8541.662338] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/usb4/4-5/4-5:1.0/0003:1A7C:0168.0007/input/input22 (input)

KERNEL[8541.662472] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/usb4/4-5/4-5:1.0/0003:1A7C:0168.0007/input/input22/mouse3 (input)

KERNEL[8541.662567] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/usb4/4-5/4-5:1.0/0003:1A7C:0168.0007/input/input22/event19 (input)

KERNEL[8541.662718] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/usb4/4-5/4-5:1.0/0003:1A7C:0168.0007/hidraw/hidraw5 (hidraw)

KERNEL[8541.662814] bind     /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/usb4/4-5/4-5:1.0/0003:1A7C:0168.0007 (hid)

KERNEL[8541.662907] bind     /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/usb4/4-5/4-5:1.0 (usb)

KERNEL[8541.662994] bind     /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/usb4/4-5 (usb)

UDEV  [8541.666536] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/usb4/4-5 (usb)

UDEV  [8541.668084] change   /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/usb4/4-5 (usb)

UDEV  [8541.668934] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/usb4/4-5/4-5:1.0 (usb)

UDEV  [8541.669628] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/usb4/4-5/4-5:1.0/0003:1A7C:0168.0007 (hid)

UDEV  [8541.671186] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/usb4/4-5/4-5:1.0/0003:1A7C:0168.0007/input/input22 (input)

UDEV  [8541.673264] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/usb4/4-5/4-5:1.0/0003:1A7C:0168.0007/input/input22/mouse3 (input)

UDEV  [8541.674989] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/usb4/4-5/4-5:1.0/0003:1A7C:0168.0007/hidraw/hidraw5 (hidraw)

UDEV  [8541.740515] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/usb4/4-5/4-5:1.0/0003:1A7C:0168.0007/input/input22/event19 (input)

UDEV  [8541.741337] bind     /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/usb4/4-5/4-5:1.0/0003:1A7C:0168.0007 (hid)

UDEV  [8541.742200] bind     /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/usb4/4-5/4-5:1.0 (usb)

UDEV  [8541.745862] bind     /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/usb4/4-5 (usb)

```

Das Tier stellt sich aber immer noch tot....

----------

## Christian99

das sieht so weit richtig aus.

/dev/input/mouse3 sollte dann die bewegung der maus sein und /dev/input/event19 die maustasten.

Da mir so langsam die Ideen ausgehen, mal ganz blöd:

hast du einen anderen Rechner, an dem du das mal ausprobieren kannst (oder vielleicht sogar mal mit Windows *schauder*)?

Und noch blöder: manche Drahtlosmäuse haben einen Ein/Ausschalter (meistens auf der Unterseite oder im Batteriefach). Kannst du mal schaun, ob deine das hat, und ob er an ist?

Wieso die maus mit xinput list nicht zu sehen ist, ist auch komisch, aber mMn sind das separate Probleme. Die /dev/input devices sollten unabhängig von X funktionieren.

----------

## uhai

Für Windows und Apfel liegt eine Treiber-CD bei. Ich kanns mal probieren, aber die Treiber kann ich auf dem Dienst-Windoof nicht installieren. Und ohne geht die Maus dort auch nicht. Es heißt zwar "Gerät ist einsatzbereit..." aber das war es dann auch.

Den Ein-Aus-SChalter kenne ich, da geht am Bauch der Maus das licht an  :Wink:  - daran liegts also auch nicht.

Also ist die Maus vermutlich tot, dann bringe ich die zurück zum Züchter.... oder?

uhai

----------

## Banana

 *Quote:*   

> Für Windows und Apfel liegt eine Treiber-CD bei. Ich kanns mal probieren, aber die Treiber kann ich auf dem Dienst-Windoof nicht installieren. Und ohne geht die Maus dort auch nicht. Es heißt zwar "Gerät ist einsatzbereit..." aber das war es dann auch.

 

Bisher hatte ich bei Mäusen die Notwendigkeit für Treiber nur bei Sonderfunktionen. Ohne Treiber sollte das Gerät erkannt und verwendbar sein. Ist ähnlich wie bei Grafikkarten. Die gehen auch ohne Treiber, halt nur eingeschränkt.

----------

## Christian99

 *Banana wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Für Windows und Apfel liegt eine Treiber-CD bei. Ich kanns mal probieren, aber die Treiber kann ich auf dem Dienst-Windoof nicht installieren. Und ohne geht die Maus dort auch nicht. Es heißt zwar "Gerät ist einsatzbereit..." aber das war es dann auch. 
> 
> Bisher hatte ich bei Mäusen die Notwendigkeit für Treiber nur bei Sonderfunktionen. Ohne Treiber sollte das Gerät erkannt und verwendbar sein. Ist ähnlich wie bei Grafikkarten. Die gehen auch ohne Treiber, halt nur eingeschränkt.

 

ja, hätte ich auch gesagt. Wenn die Maus sonst auch nicht geht, liegt das Problem wohl nicht bei Linux.

----------

## uhai

ok, ich mache den Fred zu. Den Nager bringe ich zurück...

Vielen herzlichen Dank für Eure Hilfe. Das hier ist eines der besten Foren im Web... immer freundlicher & kompetenter Support.

uhai

<edit> Ich habe jetzt die selbe Maus mit Kabel hier - läuft problemlos. Jetzt überlege ich noch, wie ich die Maustasten belege..... und ohne Kabel wollte ich sowieso, da bracuhe ich keine Akkus... </edit>

----------

